# 
, ,           2011       2009 ,    2010 ?

----------



----------


## waw

,          ,         .15  922:

_     ,   , -        ,   ,    ,     ,          ,   ,    ,    ;_

    , , ,       4 . 2009 .,   1 . 2010 .

----------

*waw*,    ...

----------


## GSokolov

,  2009   ,     2010.    -      .

----------


## waw

-      (3-)        ?

- .

 ,         ,      ?

 .

,    ,    **     ?

  .

     , **    :

       , ** . (    ).

  ,        - :
*      ,       .*

  .  ,          (      3 ),   ,      ,      .       2 .

,      1C-.
    .15.

       CASE,   3,     .

    ,   2,     *  ,   , -    * .

*PS*
             1/12    ( )  .  ,      (     )   .
          ,  -        (). ,          ,  ...

----------


## VALYA-23

!     6 ,   ?

----------


## mln

> 1/12    ( )  .


1/12      -213  2008.

----------


## waw

> 1/12      -213  2008.


   .      12 ,      ""   .  ,    12    .          .

    ,  ,     213   .     .  2011     ,   ,  12 :

_     ,   , -        ,   ,    ,     ,          ,   ,    ,    ;_

  1/12      ,    ""     .   - 12 ,  - 24,      3 .  1/12    (  )     (     ,     12 ).

----------

...



> ,    , **


12      12   ... 12   12, ...

----------

.        2009  .    2010 .      -     - ?

----------

...   " ",     ...



> _922 
> 15.           :
> 
>      ,      ( ),       , ** , -     .


    2011?
2010  2009 ?

----------


## mln

> -     - ?


                92.    ( ,  .)    . 
               4 , ..      ,      . 

    ,

----------

> ...   " " 
> 2010  2009 ?


  ,  ...  , .     .    100 ,         . 
     ,   922 ,  ,             .  1- 7.7     . -    ,      .       .   , -,    -   ,   , Waw  ,  . ,  , 100  ...

----------

...

----------


## waw

> ,   , Waw  ,


  ,     ,     .15.

!   ,  " " (),      ,         (  , ).

    .  :Smilie: 
     #12.   ,          .

  , .

    (   ,   )     :
   ,    ,        ,     ,    (2-),      ,   .

  ,    :

:     2009?
:  .
: ?
:    2010.
: - ,    2010,  2009  ?
: No comments.

----------

...    ,   ,   2010 ,       2011        ()?

  ,     ( )    2010 ,          2011 ...           2011,    2011...
(       2012, )

      ...                ...     , ,    ...

     ...

----------


## waw

> ,     ( )    2010 ,          2011 ...           2011,    2011...


 ,    **       1 (  ).
,      ,           .   () -     .
    "  "     (  ). ,   1  .  .

 , 



> 2011,    2011


  .

*vyacheslav_s*,    **    ?
          .

----------


## 223

,       ,

----------

> ...


, ,       - ,  - ?    1 ...
 ,           (  -      ,   ),  ,      ...   -  ...           ,         ,   ,   ,   13-    2010?      922   ,         ?




> 15.           :
> 
>     -     ,             ;
> 
>      ,   , -        ,   ,    ,     ,          ,   ,    ,    ;
> 
>      ,      ( ),       ,      , -     .


  -    ,       .     ?          2009,   2010 (  )    2010,   2010  (,  )?

----------

**,   -:
"  **   ", ..          ,        922

----------

... 1  ,    ...       ,        -      ...

        ...

----------


## waw

> ", *..         * ,        922


   ( ),    .

       ,  3-     .        .

    (   )      2-  -      ,   ,      .
     , ,   .




> 922


   .15.       ?

:
  3-   ,         ,   /    ( ),   ?  ?

----------


## Lucie_K

> " "


            ,   , **,            ,       (        ,    ,
 ,   ).  ,   922   .

----------

"        "
    -   , ..       ...      2010     2011,    2011 -       2011     ...

     ,     2011 ,   ,        ...

                ...

----------


## waw

> ,     2011 ,   ,        ...


        ,      ,             -      ,  -         .

----------


## mln

> *vyacheslav_s*,    **    ?
>           .


  gucci76   - -   ,      (16 000 )

----------


## Lucie_K

> ,     2011 ,   ,        ...


- ""       1500 .          .      500     .

----------

dura lex sed lex

,         ,     _922

            -  ...

----------


## mln

> 1 ...


    .
  24.12.07 N 922

1. .
2.        **   ,    ,   .

   , 1?   ,         ?      ?        ,   2010.    "" dura lex sed lex

----------


## _

2011,   ,  ..      .        ,      .        .     .   ,      4610=,   4610   , ..    (46100.87=4054.58)

----------


## Ancibal

!
    :
 ,        . ,       - " ".      ,    ,               .          /       (.. 1 ).    2010   1  2011.
 : 11  2011         . .               .
               .  - ,  .
 ?   ;   2010 ,         .
  -    /   .   - .         ?..

, ? ,  ,   ?      .

 !

----------


## mln

. 
          , ..  .
        .
,     .  ,  ?  
,  ,      ?
          .
    ,          .
     ,    ,     ,      ,   ,       .

     ,         ???   .  :Wink:

----------


## Ancibal

, 2010    .        :Smilie: .   ,       "  "?  ,        ?

----------


## mln

> ,       "  "? ,        ?


.

----------


## Ancibal

.   .

   :
_ .           2007 .       13- .       .          .         .     .        . 


 .  .    .   -  . 14  2007        .         .   2008 ,         ,     .         .        .

 .       :  . 4.3      . (  )      100             .        2007            28  2007 .            2007   .       ,     . 4.5         ,    .     ,          .              ,  ,     .

   ,    ,       ,   14 ,        -       .  ,      ,       ,             .          .

 .                     ,     28  2007 ,     .      - ,       .  ,          ;              ;  ,         ,    .  ,          .      28  2007 ,        ,          .                .

                  ..      129  135               .   ,  ,       ,      (. 4.5 ),  ,       ,        (. 4.9 ).          .

 ,         .,         2007          ._

----------


## mln

http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/200819/ 
   ,      ,     . 
     ,       .  ..
    ,       .  :yes:

----------


## Ancibal

!
  .
 ,    :Help!: ...
    - , .   ...

----------

.     2009   31.03.2010,  2010 28.02.2011,  1     .      ,      ,         . ,     ""    .        ,  1    .

----------

,        ...

----------

,        .    ,        ?

----------

...    ,    ...           ...       ...

----------


## mln

> ?


,    : "    31  ........    ....."

----------


## mln

> ,   ...


  :Wink: ,     ,        .
 .5.9. _     - .          _  (( ???
5.3.	__ ((   ,  ..%     ,  %         .....
5.5. __  ((    ?.... 
5.6.   _      %       ._ ((   5.3 ?.....
5.8.	 _                  ,      . 
    ._ ((   %,      .....

----------


## mln

():
1.  ,    :
        2.7.   ** :
	)      **    () ** ,        .
2.       :
3.1.            (. 2.2.-2.4.  )     * 셅.*
3.5. ,  , ,  ,        ,  **        1%  99% ()            ,     ,    ,   ,       .

----------


## mln

3.      *, ,   *  ** :
1.      **       ,     ** . (:  25  II   ).
4.     **    , **       :
4.1.     :      
-     ;
-      ;
-     , ;
-   ,       (  )    ;
-     ,           ;
-            ;
-      ,  ;
-    ;
-   .
----------------------
..        , **  ( , ....) - ,   -   ....
   - ,   . 3.4. _      ,    ,   .              ._  :yes:

----------


## otsvet

!
            .
  2010     2011 .
,  1/12       2010 .
, :  
1)        ,   2010 ?
2)       2011,  12      2010,      , ..   2  .       1/12  ?   ?

----------

1/12...   ,              ...

----------


## otsvet

, ,    .

----------


## mln

> ....


   .15  922:
1          5000 (10000).       ** ,     
2        5435, 80.,     2010.  ,        -      ** 5435, 80.
  .. :Smilie:

----------


## otsvet

> ..


,   1 )

----------


## otsvet

.
   , -  .
    ,
..     .

, ,   .
  ( ):
      "     (12 )    " ??? 
  ,   1...
        7  2010 ,     ?..

----------

...

----------


## otsvet

?

----------

...

----------


## otsvet

?

----------

1,   ...

----------


## otsvet

.

----------

...

----------


## otsvet

:Smilie:       ,
 :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> ...


  ?         :Smilie:

----------

